# you guys win...



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

well, i talked to jason from jgy customs (wicked cool guy :thumbup: ), and he said that the all motor application on my GA would cost about $4000, if done right :jawdrop: even with the good prices i would get from my friends. so i give up, you guys win. i think i'll just go turbo. now the question is, do i GA16DET, or SR20DET????


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I say turbo tha GA. Im saving up for a hotshot right now I was gonna get a TSI turbo setup for cheaper, but i think i want a hotshot.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide get the swap


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

cant afford the damn swap. i cant seem to save my money in one lump, so i think i'm gonna turbo my GA, piece by piece, and then hopefully by next summer, it'll all come together :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sr20ve ... and there isy our all motor


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i'm gonna do the GA16DE-T setup. 200whp is my goal, imagine, a 2300lb car with 200whp, my daily driver :woowoo: :banana:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats why i turboed my GA, cause ide never get all the money in one lump sum...but i kinda regret it.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

cmon bro, no regrets... how much power are you making??

btw, your avatars are the fugin shizit :thumbup:


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> sr20ve ... and there isy our all motor


I was planning on turboing my GA, but ive done some research lately and i think imm gonna do the VE swap. It's not gonna be easy though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i regret it cause its just not fast enough. ive ridden in DET equipped sr's and they kill my car


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i regret it cause its just not fast enough. ive ridden in DET equipped sr's and they kill my car


what do you have done to the Ga besides turbo. If you dont got too much then thats why..Ask Wes his car must b fast, and second person I would ask if Mike


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo notanotherhonda (i'm gonna call u NAH for short from now on) i admit that the trannies and the gear ratios on the sr's is a whole lot better matched than that of the GA, so their acceleration is better, b/c their ratios are shorter. but, that doesn't mean we cant have fun. 

worst comes to worst, sell the engine and tranny in one shot and get the sr swap


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, my car is ALOT of fun to drive, but its just not as fast as a det in stock form. (stock det vs my 1.6 turbo). the sr20 is stronger, and more reliable. and has more aftermarket parts. period.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SR20 without a doubt. Hell, start with just the swap and turbo it later. You can get them at rather inexpensive prices although I am sure you would have to upgrade a boat load of other things too (tranny, brakes, tyres, etc). SR is a rewarding engine, I'de go for it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stock brakes and tranny are fine. just get a new cluch. no tires are needed unless you go racing alot


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i regret it cause its just not fast enough. ive ridden in DET equipped sr's and they kill my car


yea but unless you have an ultima gtr or something like that you will never have enuff horse power (or at least be satisfied) your a modder................you allways want more


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats true. but when you get beat by lighty modded gs-t's and si's, it sucks...cause you have thousands more put into the motor than they do


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo NAH, how much power are you running? do you have anything other than the turbo. i heard some cams, a flywheel, and a pulley will make a hell of a difference. get an aquamist system, or make one by hand. you really get 

beat by si's? that doesn't sound right...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats true. but when you get beat by lighty modded gs-t's and si's, it sucks...cause you have thousands more put into the motor than they do


that is extremly true. thats why i am searching for an se-r to build. i know that mike has gotten crazy numbers for a 1.6................but thats it, crazy numbers for a 1.6 i want 2.0. and a manual tranny might help to lol. i think i will spend MUCH less by selling my car, buying a manual se-r. instead of doing a tranny swap, buying turbo, getting only 230hp, while that is impressvie, you dont have much left unless you start doing high$$$$$ engine work


himbo said:


> yo NAH, how much power are you running? do you have anything other than the turbo. i heard some cams, a flywheel, and a pulley will make a hell of a difference. get an aquamist system, or make one by hand. you really get
> 
> beat by si's? that doesn't sound right...


yea hes got quite alot done to it. even with all that stuff you mentiond it tops out around...230hp? im just going by mikes car.
i know the general consensus here is "honduh sucks yo" but i like honda (not there low end civics or the stereo type people that mod them...ricers) but i would kill for a new si, they are kick ass machines! there is a white one here that runs around with black wheels and a polished lip, and close to one of the best sounding exhausts that isnt on a wrx......................its amazing, and they are beasts! i also would mind the boxy style civic hatch in the goldish colour with some black slip streams....mmmmmmm sexy. and you can drop civics to high heaven, or at least more than a b14


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im running 11 psi with heavy ass rims. i have a t25, with all custom shit, 370's and 2.5 mandrel exhaust. i should be going faster. i think i have several kinks. right now, i have 5 exhaust leaks, but they are recent.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what ever happend to your car domain site? i used to look at it all the time. i loved the NOS purge shot <before turbo right?)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/267022 

thanks alot man. the purge pic is in my pic library, but its messing up right now. damn cardomain.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

............lol now i remember why i looked at it all the time (cough second pic down lol)

love it. even tho its not as fast as you would like you can still beat any car in the 1.6L sentra category :thumbup: and maybe a few others like a civic v-tec. and other things a little more powerfull un modded. you should really get some lighter wheels, axis mag lights


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont even have 200whp. mike has a t28, HS manifold, aquamist, and the motor is damn near perfect. my motor has 110k miles, leaks everywhere, log manifold, and a t25


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i dont hate hondas, they are great cars, i am nuts about the RSX-S, i LOVE that car, i would go aaaaalllllllll motor on that car. i am also crazy about the older S2K that had the 2 liter, with a 9k redline.

i plan on going with a t-28, the s14 MAF, a nice big intercooler, maybe 10lbs, flywheel, pulley, JWT ECU (no shit), and cams. i wanna build the motor up a bit so that i would rely completely on boost for power. i might go with an aquamist system, or a cryogenic setup from Customsentra.com, hopefully, i will reach 200WHP


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ that would get 200whp easy


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i hope so, i just hope that its reliable


----------

